# Tips on turning cross grain blanks?



## Nickfff (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,
Does anyone have any tips on turning blanks that are cut across the grain?

I have turned a few and they seem to chunk off.

any tips?


thanks...


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 25, 2009)

I have my best luck using a skew which slices into the wood at an angle rather than a gouge that attacks the wood with a more aggressive edge.

Remember, those chunks coming off are from the cutting tool trying to grab more wood in a bite and tearing off pieces.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sharp tools and a light touch!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 26, 2009)

WHat they said and cut or sand off the corners of the blank before you start turning.  You want to get it as round as you can before turning to reduce blank shattering catches.


----------



## Dario (Feb 26, 2009)

As mentioned, use a sharp skew and light touch.

In reality, you can use any tool but take as little bite as much as possible.  High speed also helps.  Make sure you have good glue coverage between blank and tube.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 26, 2009)

With end grain, you shouldn't be looking for curly shavings. Use a skew, and you should see small pieces of thread coming off. It can take forever if your blank is a lot larger than final size, but the results are worth it. 

http://donimages.com/wood/images/cedarcopper.jpg


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 26, 2009)

I use the Sorby Spindlemaster. It works great.

Don't attempt to get as close to the finished dia. as you would with straight grain. I use an 80 - 150 grit gouge for that. As well, a nice coating of thin CA helps to keep the grain from pulling out near the finish line.


----------



## johnm (Feb 26, 2009)

*End Grains*

I would also soak the wood with CA prior to turning, it'll help stabilize it... i get impatient sometimes, becuase on end grains, you really need to take light cuts.   What'll happen is you wont just ruin a small section, the entire blank will blow apart, making it hard to repair.   

I have found that for the quickest turning of end grain, the skogger works really well, becuase you are coming from the side and really cutting into the grain itself.


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 26, 2009)

I turn end grain a lot I do it a little different. Most will say it's not proper but it works.

As mentioned CA will defiantly help if tends to chunk out on you. Now I have a metal lathe and use a tool bit at high speed to round it off. Then I use the skew like you would use a tool bit on a metal lathe. I take the tip of a very sharp skew and just cut it off a little at a time using the point/tip of the skew. You will not get ribbons this way kind of like using the skew as a scrapper. But work with the point moving along taking a little at a time. Then don't be afraid to use your skew as a scrapper. It works great practice practice practice.

Bruce


----------



## GouletPens (Feb 27, 2009)

mackc said:


> I use the Sorby Spindlemaster. It works great.
> 
> Don't attempt to get as close to the finished dia. as you would with straight grain. I use an 80 - 150 grit gouge for that. As well, a nice coating of thin CA helps to keep the grain from pulling out near the finish line.


 I second this method....also, look at buying stabilized crosscut blanks. AS has them and they are much easier than normal stock.


----------

